# High carbs or low carbs for bulking?



## Overdrive (Oct 7, 2002)

hi guys, got a problem with my bulking diet, i hope someone can give me a pointer or two...

i'm bulking up now and eating lots of protein, six meals a day a day, very low sugars...the thing is i've been reading in magazines and stuff that a high carb diet is essential for bulking..

However i've been having a little increase in fat accumulation around my waist...rest of the body is alright though....will a high carb bulk lead to heavy fat accumulation? if i cut my carbs down, will my bulking be adversly affected?

last thing, is it advisable to take a fat burner like hydroxycut to get rid of abdominal fat?

thanks people...appreciate the help


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

If you're gain fat rapidly then I'd cut some of the carbs. Gaining a little fat is fine.

If you didn't workout would you be thin of heavy?

Take the hydroxycut when you start leaning up.


----------



## Overdrive (Oct 7, 2002)

well i guess i'd be a really skinny type if i didn't work out.. so you would go with a moderately high carb diet for bulking?

thanks for the help fade


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 7, 2002)

Stay away from the fat burnera and you cut...taking them now will do 2 things....1) reduce their effectiveness when you need them later to cut and 2) counter-act your attempt to gain weight now

As for the carbs...you will undoubtedly add fat while bulking however if BF is increasing too rapidly simply decrease calories.  Keep protein high but there is no need to increase it above 1.5grams/lb.  If fat is moderate and protein is at 1.5g/lb then decrease carbs...if protein can decrease then you may wish to consider decreasing some of your cals from protein and the rest from fat.


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Overdrive *_
> well i guess i'd be a really skinny type if i didn't work out.. so you would go with a moderately high carb diet for bulking?
> 
> thanks for the help fade



Personally that's what I would do. Remember you'll want to eventually lean up and the more fat you pack on the harder it'll be to get it off.

You need the carbs to fuel the muscles.

Stay away from simple sugars...candy, cakes, cookies.


----------



## Overdrive (Oct 7, 2002)

thanks guys!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> Personally that's what I would do. Remember you'll want to eventually lean up and the more fat you pack on the harder it'll be to get it off.
> ...



Fade you bastard, you got me with those damn nudie pics!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> 
> As for the carbs...you will undoubtedly add fat while bulking however if BF is increasing too rapidly simply decrease calories.



Agreed!


----------



## liamc1 (May 1, 2005)

yer that dude way up there is right, eat (complex carbs) bread, pasta, weetbix, etc etc, keep a high protien

am i right in thinking the carbs you dnt use up get broken down to sugars (glucose) and stored in the body as fat (glycogen) ? ? im sure thats what i was told?


----------



## kkschaef (May 1, 2005)

You can cut back a little on carbs if you're gaining too much fat. Alot has to do with the timing of carbs. Make sure you take them in before and after training and in the a.m. are the best times. If you need to cut back a little on carbs do it later in the afternoon or evening. Make sure you are eating clean carbs such as sweet potatoes, oats, and brown rice. Sometimes bread has bad effects on people. i tend to get fat from bread even whole wheat. You may just have to play around a little to find the right combination.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 1, 2005)

way to bring back a thread from 2002...


----------

